# fun  and  funny



## weird

hello!!  
Could someone says to me the difference between "Fun" and "funny"

tanks


----------



## zebedee

weird said:
			
		

> hello!!
> Could someone says to me the difference between "Fun" and "funny"
> 
> tanks



Claro que sí, "fun" es divertido y "funny" es cómico.

A game of tennis with friends is *fun*, but not necessarily *funny*.
Chaplin was *funny*, but such a perfectionist that making films with him was probably not much *fun*.

Por cierto, tu pregunta sería:
Could someone tell  me the difference between "fun" and "funny".
Thanks.

The difference between *say * and *tell * is that *say * goes with "direct speech". 
_He said "I love you".
He told me he loved me._

_Say me _ is not possible. (Except if you're Lionel Richie)

Espero que te ayude!
Un saludo


----------



## Super Chica

Hello Weird, 

I have been taught that "funny" is something which makes you laugh (cómico, as Zebedee said) but on the other hand, "fun" means diversión, entretención, alegría.

1. He is a funny actor
2. Laura is fun
3. We had fun
4. He made fun of me

In the first sentence "funny actor" means a comical actor, an actor who makes you laugh
The second one involves the meaning that  Laura is a pleasant person to be with, I mean, she is ENTRETENIDA
The third sentence means "we had a very good time" (lo pasamos bien)
The last one conveys a totally different meaning, which is "burlarse" (to make fun of)

I hope I could make myself clear. 

Since I'm trying to improve my English, I accept any corrections _gladly_



> ..."de lo que no se puede hablar, se debe guardar silencio" L. Wittgenstein


----------



## weird

Excellent English class!!!


----------



## andrea89

¿a funny guy or a fun guy?
¿Como seria una persona divertida? Fun o funny?
gracias


----------



## RainWoman

Una vez, una persona me enseñó algo que nunca más olvidé y así no tener más problemas como el que tú estás teniendo.
Una cosa "fun" es una cosa divertida, una cosa "funny" es una cosa que te *causa* gracia.
He's so fun to talk to.
This movie is funny.


----------



## porchini

He is a funny guy if he tells jokes, but he's a fun guy to be with because you enjoy doing fun things together.


----------



## MrFred

si, igualmente hay que tener cuidado...porque si se le dice funny a una persona...puede sonar como si esa persona es estúpida o tonta...

saludos..
fede


----------



## gian_eagle

según entiendo, otro significado para "fun" sería "entretenido", verdad? en cambio, "funny" es más como broma o gracia... a ver si no confundo los términos...


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

MrFred said:
			
		

> si, igualmente hay que tener cuidado...porque si se le dice funny a una persona...puede sonar como si esa persona es estúpida o tonta...
> 
> saludos..
> fede


 

Mas que estúpida o tonta, diferente. Sin embargo funny es divertido, que causa gracia.


----------



## Outsider

"Funny" es algo o alguién que nos hace reir. También puede querer decir alguién raro o loco.

"Fun" es algo o alguién que nos hace sentir bien, divertidos.


----------



## pheeps

A ver si lo he entendido, en Friends

Phoebe is a funny woman. ( She is crazy & freak)
Chandler is a fun guy. ( He makes jokes)


----------



## swift_precision

pheeps said:
			
		

> A ver si lo he entendido, en Friends
> 
> Phoebe is a funny woman. ( She is crazy & freak)
> Chandler is a fun guy. ( He makes jokes)


 
Chanler is a funny guy if he tells jokes.  Phoebe is a fun woman.


----------



## swift_precision

MrFred said:
			
		

> si, igualmente hay que tener cuidado...porque si se le dice funny a una persona...puede sonar como si esa persona es estúpida o tonta...
> 
> saludos..
> fede


 
por acá si se le dice funny a otra persona no es decir la persona es estúpida ni tonta--- la persona no se las molestará por esa palabras.  PERO si se le dice "funny looking" TEN cuidado!


----------



## Outsider

pheeps said:
			
		

> A ver si lo he entendido, en Friends


Phoebe is a funny woman. ( She is crazy & freak)  *or she tells funny jokes / does funny things.*
Chandler is a fun guy. ( He makes jokes)  *He's nice to be with.*


----------



## mexnack

swift_precision wrote


> por acá si se le dice funny a otra persona no es decir la persona es estúpida ni tonta--- la persona no se las molestará por esa palabras. PERO si se le dice "funny looking" TEN cuidado!


o si desprende un "funny smell"


----------



## pheeps

No lo acabo de entender:

Phoebe makes crazy things, nosenses.You laught cause the things she does or says.
 is she funny or fun?
Chandler says funny things and jokes
 is he funny or fun?


----------



## Eugens

Both are funny people. 
Phoebe is funny-peculiar.
Chandler is funny-ha-ha.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

porchini said:
			
		

> He is a funny guy if he tells jokes, but he's a fun guy to be with because you enjoy doing fun things together.


 
Esta sigue siendo el mejor ejemplo que te han dado. No le pienses más.

Eugene has hit the mark too!


----------



## Outsider

Perdón, no debía haber usado la palabra "divertidos".



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> "Funny" es algo o alguién que nos hace reir. También puede querer decir alguién raro o loco.
> 
> "Fun" es algo o alguién que nos hace sentir bien, divertidos.


"Fun" es algo o alguién que nos hace sentir bien; algo agradable o alguién simpático.


----------



## Like an Angel

Hola amigo Outsider, una pequeñísima corrección 


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Perdón, no debí haber usado la palabra "divertidos".


 
Entonces,_ funny_ ¿Se puede usar para decir que una persona es _rara_ o se usa para cosas solamente? Y si se puede usar ¿Cómo me doy cuenta si lo que quieren decir es que es una persona chistosa o una persona extraña? ¿Solo por nuestro viejo amigo el contexto?

¡Gracias y saludetes!


----------



## 22caps

Creo que si... el contexto contiene todo =).  Funny se usa para situaciones y personas... no veo como se puede usar con cosas.  Por ejemplo... el coyote se hace explotar mientras sigue el Road Runner.  Eso es "funny".  Juan siempre cuenta bromas.... el es "funny".  No creo que una cosa pueda ser "funny" por lo que es, pero por lo que hace o tambien como se ve.  Un juguete puede hacer algo chistoso y es "funny".  Puede parecer a Bill Clinton y hablar de sexo, y eso es "funny".  Puede tener dos ojos demasiado grandes, y eso es "funny".  Entiendes?  Creo que debes recordar lo que ya se decia.  Tengo miedo de haberte confundido.


----------



## Like an Angel

No 22caps, no me has confundido, muchas gracias por todos los ejemplos que nos has otorgado. Lo pregunté porque recuerdo una lectura de mis clases de inglés que decía algo como _the man with the funny hat_, y la profe nos dijo que era _el hombre del sombrero raro_.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> No 22caps, no me has confundido, muchas gracias por todos los ejemplos que nos has otorgado. Lo pregunté porque recuerdo una lectura de mis clases de inglés que decía algo como _the man with the funny hat_, y la profe nos dijo que era _el hombre del sombrero raro_.
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 Sí, Nana, entendiste a tu prof. muy bien. Si yo dijo "you look funny today" estoy queriendo decir que hoy estás algo rara.  

Otro ejemplo:

That cake tastes funny to me = esa torta, para mí, tiene un gusto raro. 

besos!


----------



## Like an Angel

Muchas gracias María Josefina


----------



## Outsider

"He talks funny."


----------



## Phryne

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Hola amigo Outsider, una pequeñísima corrección
> 
> Entonces,_ funny_ ¿Se puede usar para decir que una persona es _rara_ o se usa para cosas solamente? Y si se puede usar ¿Cómo me doy cuenta si lo que quieren decir es que es una persona chistosa o una persona extraña? ¿Solo por nuestro viejo amigo el contexto?
> 
> ¡Gracias y saludetes!


 Sí, contexto lo es todo, pero...

Supongo que la diferencia está en en verbo apropiado.

You _are _funny = sos divertida (verbo _to be_)

You _look _funny = te ves rara
the meatloaf _tastes _funny = el pan de carne tiene un gusto raro

Aunque en tu ejemplo del sombrero se usa el verbo "to be" también, sucede que, si no me confundo, al ser "funny" ya de por sí es raro aunque no por no sea lindo o llamativo. Los sombreros, divertidos no son, claro está! A mí no me divierten.  Pero si entendemos "divertido" como que es gracioso, entonces yo diría "funky hat".

Espero haber ayudado. besos!

Cuidado que lo EDITE!


----------



## andrea89

muchas gracias, me lo habeis dejado SUPER claro


----------



## Dorothea

Entonces, una persona divertida sin querer decir que sea rara, se dice FUNNY PERSON?


----------



## gotitadeleche

Dorothea said:
			
		

> Entonces, una persona divertida sin querer decir que sea rara, se dice FUNNY PERSON?



No, una persona divertida es "a fun person". Y fun nunca quiere decir rara. Funny sí tiene esa acepción. "You're a funny guy" puede querer decir que él es raro o que me hace reír. El contexto o tono de voz lo determine.


----------



## Soy Yo

De acuerdo con Gotita...

Una persona puede ser "a lot of fun"...
Henry is a lot of fun.  (Cuando estás con él te diviertes mucho, lo pasas muy bien, etc.)  Esto encaja con Henry is a fun person.

Henry is a funny person.  (Puede que sea una persona rara, extraña, "odd" O también puede que sea muy cómico.  Cantínflas is funny.  Jay Leno is funny."

"That's funny; I could have sworn he said his mother had died."  Aqui funny quiere decir extraño...es extraño porque te habían hecho creer algo que no era."


----------



## vivita28

Hello all of you,  I need some help. I need to traslate the word "divertido" . Which is the better way to traslate it?  It's funny  or it's fun...  ???
My question is because funny can be understood as "chistoso/gracioso" and  I need the specific word to "DIVERTIDO".

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mzpean55

vivita28 said:


> Hello all of you, I need some help. I need to traslate the word "divertido" . Which is the better way to traslate it? It's funny or it's fun... ???
> My question is because funny can be understood as "chistoso/gracioso" and I need the specific word to "DIVERTIDO".
> 
> Thanks a lot


I would say "I had fun" (me soy divertido)


----------



## rocstar

I had fun would be- Me divertí.
Rocstar


----------



## ovejanegra

Context? _

Divertido/a_ usually means "fun".


----------



## vivita28

The exemples are: "Viajar es divertido", "bucear es divertido" or "Carlos es divertido" La fiesta es divertida"...

Thank you


----------



## rocstar

Hello vivitA 28:
Traveling is fun......Diving is fun......I'm not sure about the other two.
Rocstar


----------



## ovejanegra

Fun. 
Traveling is fun, diving is fun, Carlos is fun, and the party is fun!


----------



## vivita28

And what about funny? When can I use "funny" to traslate " divertido"?
or maybe funny it's just to traslate "gracioso o chistoso"???


----------



## rocstar

Funny ..puede ser chistoso o a veces..raro
..I saw a funny movie..vi una película chistosa.
..People say that in that house funny things happen..
..La gente dice que en esa casa pasan cosas raras.
Rocstar


----------



## vivita28

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## CarolMamkny

"funny" = gracioso
"fun" = divertido 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Maggieshotthegun

CarolMamkny said:


> "funny" = gracioso
> "fun" = divertido
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
¿son sinonimos y se pueden usar indistintamente?


----------



## jinti

No, no son sinónimos.

Aquí te doy unos ejemplos:

_Funny_ things: jokes, comedians.... (they make you laugh)
_Fun_ things: roller coasters, parties, going to a concert, playing sports.... (they make you enjoy yourself)

A _funny_ person tells lots of jokes and makes everyone laugh. He has a good sense of humor.
A _fun _person is optimistic and upbeat and likes to do things that you enjoy. You always have a good time with him (even though you might not be laughing).


----------



## anaing

Funny también se puede usar para personas o situaciones raras / extrañas / incómodas


----------



## tongas94

Super Chica said:


> Hello Weird,
> 
> I have been taught that "funny" is something which makes you laugh (cómico, as Zebedee said) but on the other hand, "fun" means diversión, entretención, alegría.
> 
> 1. He is a funny actor
> 2. Laura is fun
> 3. We had fun
> 4. He made fun of me
> 
> In the first sentence "funny actor" means a comical actor, an actor who makes you laugh
> The second one involves the meaning that Laura is a pleasant person to be with, I mean, she is ENTRETENIDA
> The third sentence means "we had a very good time" (lo pasamos bien)
> The last one conveys a totally different meaning, which is "burlarse" (to make fun of)
> 
> I hope I could make myself clear.
> 
> Since I'm trying to improve my English, I accept any corrections _gladly_


 


me encanto la explicacion y mucho mas gracia me causo la supuesta "entretencion" que fun means ajajajajaja


----------

